# Have you ever had a moment in your life where...



## Pax Romana (Dec 17, 2010)

Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?


----------



## California Girl (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Pax Romana (Dec 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


>



Okay, now you're just hating.

We can never stop fighting for what's right, even when the government says it's wrong. In a world gone insane, rational thought is considered craziness.


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah school uniforms, the big political issue for a 12 year old... If the USA was a totalitarian state there would be much more pressing issues.


----------



## Pax Romana (Dec 17, 2010)

I wouldn't kill anyone now. Or ever in the future. But I did think about it for a second. Thinking "if America became a totalitarian state, I would rebel" and if necessary become a martyr.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?



Reading your threads makes me feel like this.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 17, 2010)

Uhm, while I would not fight and/or die for your right to not wear a school uniform...

I would however pile bodies up like cord wood if any group actually attempted an American dictatorship.

As we used to say in the Navy

"Kill a commie for your mommie."


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?



I guess it would depend on the school uniform. If it was a sexy plaid short skirt with a low cut blouse, I would not have a problem with it


----------



## Pax Romana (Dec 17, 2010)

Bill O'Olberman said:


> Ah school uniforms, the big political issue for a 12 year old... If the USA was a totalitarian state there would be much more pressing issues.



I'm an adult and I'm not even in high school, so I don't know why you think I am.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?
> ...



Me too!


----------



## loosecannon (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?



Let me be the first to say you look fetching in that skimpy little garb you have on....


----------



## California Girl (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> Bill O'Olberman said:
> 
> 
> > Ah school uniforms, the big political issue for a 12 year old... If the USA was a totalitarian state there would be much more pressing issues.
> ...



If you're not in high school, it's because you're not old enough. No way on this planet that anyone with an IQ over 20 is gonna believe you're a grown up. Sorry, even the dumbasses here aren't that stupid.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 17, 2010)

How the hell did this thread get modded in to the Education section?

I had money on Romper Room


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> Bill O'Olberman said:
> 
> 
> > Ah school uniforms, the big political issue for a 12 year old... If the USA was a totalitarian state there would be much more pressing issues.
> ...




Because you act and think like one.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?



LOL.

If that's the issue that finally sets a person off, I recommend a psych eval.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?



Are you saying you would fight a war over uniforms in school?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 17, 2010)

loosecannon said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?
> ...



Check out her profile pic


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 17, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?
> ...



Death before polyester pant suits!!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 17, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> loosecannon said:
> 
> 
> > Pax Romana said:
> ...



Not bad.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 17, 2010)

If this is the kind of shit that occupies kid's minds these days, we're all in big trouble.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 17, 2010)

Some school uniforms are worth fighting against


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> Bill O'Olberman said:
> 
> 
> > Ah school uniforms, the big political issue for a 12 year old... If the USA was a totalitarian state there would be much more pressing issues.
> ...



I dont think your in high school. I think youre much younger.

Okay but Ill actually try and talk about the issue. Why are you so passionately adverse to school uniforms? Lets do a cost benefit analysis. School uniforms could potentially reduce apperance related distractions helping students focus on learning and/or eliminate any noticeable economic discrepancies in apperance (if everyones wearing the same polo style shirt). However, there are the obvious freedom of speech/expression violations and it robs students of individuality. 

How do you feel about school dress codes that prohibit revealing or overly baggy clothes?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 17, 2010)

What occupies kids minds is 24% embarrasment, 48% hormones, 25%  human biology, 2% sports, 1% homework


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 17, 2010)

awww 

Poor kid.  I think she ran off.

Are we a bunch of meenie meenie bobeinies?

or what..


----------



## Pax Romana (Dec 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> > Bill O'Olberman said:
> ...



I'm done with high school, my cute little female friend.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 17, 2010)

> School uniforms could potentially reduce apperance related distractions helping students focus on learning and/or eliminate any noticeable economic discrepancies in apperance (if everyones wearing the same polo style shirt).








So this won't distract anyone right?


----------



## Pax Romana (Dec 17, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?
> ...



yes


----------



## Pax Romana (Dec 17, 2010)

Bill O'Olberman said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> > Bill O'Olberman said:
> ...



All teens are opposed to school uniforms. I got the idea to post this topic because a teen on another forum is from England and he was complaining. And everyone agreed with him that school uniforms are evil.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Pax Romana said:
> ...



Wow.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Some school uniforms are worth fighting against



That girl is a national security threat!


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 17, 2010)

Kill and die over school uniforms????

Now that is just so extreme as to be stupit.

A moment to kill and die for?
I guess I have been lucky, but there were some times in Nam I would die and almost did to protect my men.  I did kill a lot in Nam though.  I had no choice, err well I could have gone to leavenworth for refusing to enter the army or to go into combat I suppose...
Looking back it might have been the smartest choice.

I would kill and die to protect my family or innocent children, if my country was actually invaded, , my life, etc but that is about it.  Never to protect/protest some stinking dress code.  That is just psycho.


----------



## loosecannon (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying you would fight a war over uniforms in school?
> ...





Pax Romana said:


> All teens are opposed to school uniforms. I got the idea to post this topic because a teen on another forum is from England and he was complaining. And everyone agreed with him that school uniforms are evil.



This doesn't add up. You would kill and die over an issue that somebody else posted on another board that was apparently the rage?

I don't buy it. I would ask you why you would die over uniforms but I don't think I will be satisfied with the answer.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> Bill O'Olberman said:
> 
> 
> > Pax Romana said:
> ...



Could you post a picture of yourself in a school uniform so we know what we are dying for?


----------



## Pax Romana (Dec 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> > Bill O'Olberman said:
> ...



My high school didn't have school uniforms. And it still doesn't.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 17, 2010)

Good lord!!

The looney bin is missing an inmate.

are you fucking with us?  Would you truly look a man or woman in the eye and pull the trigger of fucking school uniforms?

Would you honestly be the one to kill of cloths?

If so, seek a doctor, b/c you're out of your fucking mind.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pax Romana said:
> ...



Damn!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> > Bill O'Olberman said:
> ...



She messaged me her pic on the DL.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 17, 2010)

This kinda reminds me of the guy who shot up the school board meeting in GA the other day.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> This kinda reminds me of the guy who shot up the school board meeting in GA the other day.



Were they going to make uniforms mandatory and he got mad?


----------



## roomy (Dec 17, 2010)

Pax Romana said:


> Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?



Why don't you just fuck off and delete your account?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 17, 2010)

roomy said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever had a moment in your life where you felt so strongly about something, that you were willing to die and to kill in the name of what you believe in? I ask this because I was thinking, if America ever became a totalitarian state and school uniforms happened in American public schools, that I would do whatever it takes to make things right (prevent school uniforms from happening in America). Have you ever had a moment like this?
> ...



But she's hot and I'm hoping to see her w/o her uniform on.


----------



## roomy (Dec 17, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > Pax Romana said:
> ...



'cos you think it's a girl


----------



## roomy (Dec 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Some school uniforms are worth fighting against
> ...



Prettty girl,  if you could only see past your shallow self.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 17, 2010)

roomy said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > roomy said:
> ...




Only a girl would get this worked up about what she had to wear to school.


----------



## roomy (Dec 17, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pax Romana said:
> ...



Beautiful British girl.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 17, 2010)

I think school uniforms are a good idea...  Sorry.  I wish they were mandatory.  Also no facial hair.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 17, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pax Romana said:
> ...




Take it Off!  Take it ALL Off!


----------

